# Christmas music??



## SNiPerWolF (Dec 16, 2009)

Ive always disliked Christmas music.. its annoying and aggravates me for some reason ..It may be beacuse all the songs sound the same and are repetitive. Also they always play the same songs every year for like 60 years now.. i was wonder what the rest of you think of Christmas music.. Discuss!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 16, 2009)

Some are good classics, but newer adaptations suck hard (jazz/scat version of Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer? Give me a break - And it's JAZZ not JIZZ)

I hate that navi-dah song. I don't care how it's spelled, it's fucking annoying. 

None of them have ever put me in any resemblance of a christmas spirit.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Dec 16, 2009)

exactly haha they always piss me off i turn on the radio and im like what is this garbage


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

MARY DID YOU KNOW THAT YOUR BABY BOY
WILL GO ON BEING SWEET WITHOUT YOU YOU DUMB BITCH GET BACK IN THE BEDROOM AND GET ON YOUR KNEES ONLY MEN CAN LIVE AND PROSPER IN THIS SOCIETY YOU FUCKING NIGGER BITCH

etc

i hate that song

also i hate that paul mccartney song
jesus christ
its so awful


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> also i hate that paul mccartney song
> jesus christ
> its so awful



Ahahaha


I played that on the radio and threatened to keep playing it until someone assassinated him


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Dec 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ahahaha
> 
> 
> I played that on the radio and threatened to keep playing it until someone assassinated him



that just made my day


----------



## Plantar (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't stand Feliz Navidad.

Feliz Navidad.
Feliz Navidad.
Feliz Navidad, prospero ano y felicidad.

I wanna wish you a merry Christmas.
I wanna wish you a merry Christmas.
I wanna wish you a merry Christmas from the bottom of my heart.

rpt. infinitely.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2009)

I work in retail.  Hating Christmas music is part of the job description, and supposedly, Jingle Bells and Silent Night are the top 2 most hated carols.



Lastdirewolf said:


> I hate that navi-dah song.


That one, it's called Police Shot My Dog Feliz Navidad.

But yeah, traditional Christmas carols and songs aren't too bad, it's the modern interpretations of them that tend to suck.  I remember one rendition of the "Sleigh Ride" carol -- it wasn't too bad, except that the lead singer kept shouting "SLEIGH RIDE SLEIGH RIDE" like ding-dong ding-dong throughout the chorus.  I think they pulled it from the system, haven't heard it in awhile.

Then there's a rendition of "Jingle Bells" where they completely trample the song's intended rhythm, they sing the chorus like someone with ADHD (i.e. "Jinglebellsjinglebellsjinglealltheway,ohwhatfunitistorideinaonehorseopensleigh HEY!") and then they alternate rushing and lagging in the verses.  "A daaaaay or twooooo agoooooo.....  IthoughtIdtakearide..."  At least it's relatively short, as carols go, but still, if you're not going to respect the rhythm, DON'T EVEN BOTHER.

Then there are a few tunes (not traditional carols) I like, though... (Googling...) Barenaked Ladies' "Elf's Lament" at least has a catchy melody to it, and Chicago's rendition of "Jolly Old St. Nicholas" (a.k.a. "What's It Gonna Be, Santa?") actually NOT sucks.  Also Mighty Mighty Bosstones's "This Time Of Year" which I haven't heard on the system before, positively rocks.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 16, 2009)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra is ok, but overplayed. (Especially by my dad.)
I hate pretty much all other Christmas music. MP3 player FTW!


----------



## Nick (Dec 17, 2009)

I -LOVE- traditional Christmas music, especially the original versions. There's something about hearing the bells play in songs like We Three Kings or Hark the Harold Angel Sings that makes me remember the days when I was really young, and couldn't wait until Christmas morning. In the days leading up to it I would always be in the living room as often as possible cause our tree was so awesome and pretty, and I always stole the candy canes off of it. 

I love Christmas music. They're such calming, warm songs and they just remind me of the good days where there were no worries, and when everything was happy, I guess.


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta agree with Nick on this, I really like most of the christmas music.

I personally like all the jazz stuff, and although Paul McCartney sucks enormous cock, I actually like that annoyingly overdubbed song :3

Feliz Navidad, though... I gotta agree, that song gets annoying xD It's damn repetitive  I do find it funny how most of the furry musicians on FA play a bunch of techno and then complain here that they dont like repetitive music, though xD kinda fail on your part, in my opinion


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

There are about 2 christmas songs I really like and they are Chris De Burgh - A spaceman came travelling and Steeleye span - Gaudete


----------

